# Sophie and the 3 littles day 5



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

awwww cute little girl. so all is well?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Seems to be going well - 3 of the babies died but the other 3 seem to be doing well. 1 is a little smaller than the other two and the milk band was a little harder to find but it seems to be holding it's own.

I am still feeding mom a few times a day - but she does seem to be going to eat on her own a little more too!

I am cautiously optimistic the remaining 3 will do well, amazing what a great mom she is when she is barely 8 weeks herself!


----------

